# pushed out



## jay74 (Mar 1, 2006)

I had a real frustrating exp today. I went to my hunting spot got out of my car started dressing. A guy comes up with his kids, ask who I am. I intrudusted my self. I have had premmission for 8 years, never hads any problems. I ask him were will you be hunting he said over here. I then ask him if he had another spot thats were ive been for 8 years same tree. He said no his kids are sitting along this field so is he. I was the bigger man and went to another spot. Question isnt there courtsy any more? I get if land owner lets other hunt,but were is there courtsy? Nothing like being ousted like that. This has put a sower taste in my mouth.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Check again with the owner and ask what is the deal here ? ?
...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

WELL, he did get there first. and you had the place to yourself for 8 years? let the kids have a good day. i am not too happy about the youth waterfowl hunts before the regular season but thats life i guess.


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

I hear you. Listen to this: I got to my treestand on Saturday only to find a note, from someone telling me to remove my equipment. I actually found notes on all my stands. I called the owner to find out who would have left the notes, but no response. I've been hunting there 3 years with written permission. The tough part was i didn't see a deer all weekend. I made it a point to stay out of the area for the past month and sneak in on opening day. Whoever it was, definately pushed all the deer around and left tons of scent around my stands.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

A year ago I was informed that one of the farms that I hunted, the ground had been leased to an another hunter, I needed to stay out. The farmer that leased the property was POed as this hunter went to the land owner (out of state) not the farmer. Well I stayed out of the farm and I was pissed also. But a year later I am back at the farm the leaser is out on his ear. And last night I took a rookie who harvested his first deer. The leasie did not harvest a single deer last year, trophy hunter only, so the farm is loaded with deer now, last week I saw a bachelor group of 6 bucks under the 9 pt stand. 
So bite the bullet for the year and things can change, remember the guy that may be hunting the farm with you may be family, so you will not get him removed, make a stink and someone will be gone but family is forever.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I know the best hunting is on private land. I ask myself this question if I can get permmission who elsa has it. Me and my buddy got the ok to hunt a woods next to his house. When then land owners son came in from out of town and found out we were hunting his dads woods he was pissed at us. We didn't know this guys son even hunted his dad gave us permmission why be mad at us. For this reasons and what others have posted I hunt state land.I never will be asked to leave and there is enough room for everyone. [bow season]


----------



## jay74 (Mar 1, 2006)

like I said Ill be the bigger man. There other spots on the property that get deer passing through it. Maybe this is a blessing.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

> I got to my treestand on Saturday only to find a note, from someone telling me to remove my equipment


Sounds like a typical "anti" acting illegally ?
...


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

hey if it was me finding a note on my stand telling me to remove it i would count my blessings that i didnt find my tree empty...i know to many ppl that get stands stolen and never find out by who but thats just me...i guess your a lil more lucky


----------



## Procraft180 (Apr 10, 2008)

I have had the same issue about two years ago when the area I hunt was filled with amish/mennonite they used to pull up in a tractor, and wagon I bet there would be at least 15-20 of them to hunt just under 100 acres. They would have treestands (not exaggerating) 20 yards from each other in a line from the fence row back to the creek which is no more then 200 yards they would be lined up in rows all the way back and every 50-75 yards was a row of more of them and my stand happened to be in the middle, Well the landowner said that they were given permission and I talked wiht him and told him what was going on and he told me that he gave 2 of them permission next evening i was out there and was getting ready to shut my phone off when the owner called me and said that if they showed up there to tell them that there stands are at his house. I have yet to see them since this happened. I have a couple new buddies this year who will be joining me and glad to see its actually just people who love to hunt and take care of the place and not people like the amish who were out there in groups. Needless to say neither of them got a deer after i took my uncle out there and we set on each ends of there little group


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

And then by extension there would be one less hot headed fool out there as well. 

No group of people has a monoply on idiocy or is free of members who do not follow the laws, disrespect others and are just plain inconsiderate. If you ran across 5 "good 'ol boys" out jack lighting deer or poaching anything, would there be 5 less of them too? What about crooks who steal stands, feeders, cameras, etc....

I understand your frustration, I have had to deal with these things myself. I just don't think those thoughts out loud!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Papascott said:


> QUOTE=Procraft180;708180]I am glad to hear that there are a couple of people who agree with me on the subject of the amish, The guy I used to hunt with was telling me that where he hunts they are always trespassing onto his grandparents property during gun season and says he see's about five of them walking in a group herding them. I personally would like to see them doing that where i hunt there would be five less amish.


That statement there is words that can only come from a true AZZ!! I too do not agree with some of the tresspassing that happens no matter what a persons religion, race, color, whatever but to say your gonna take out 5 amish if they tresspass on land you were hunting is absurd! 

I have dutch in my geneology and have known a few Amish over the years and I agree they have a tendency to overstep game laws but you would never hear any of them threaten to take a human life!


Scott[/quote]
Scott is right on with that reply. Folks everywhere have issues with trespassers. Some may be Amish but I am sure there are plenty of other denominations represented. This forum will not tolerate bashing of any religion, denomination, or race. So please remember to keep the discussion to generalities.

Oh yeah, and I don't think anyone needs to read about the "tough guy shoot-em up" mentality either. I assume it is most likely all talk which serves no purpose in the conversation. If it is a statement of truth, well then you just need to do a reality check if you feel that someone trespassing and taking your deer warrants killing them.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott is right on with that reply. Folks everywhere have issues with trespassers. Some may be Amish but I am sure there are plenty of other denominations represented. This forum will not tolerate bashing of any religion, denomination, or race. So please remember to keep the discussion to generalities.

Oh yeah, and I don't think anyone needs to read about the "tough guy shoot-em up" mentality either. I assume it is most likely all talk which serves no purpose in the conversation. If it is a statement of truth, well then you just need to do a reality check if you feel that someone trespassing and taking your deer warrants killing them.


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have always thought it was funny that people will risk fines, loss of equipment and boat and even jail time to poach some extra fish out of the lake. To kill 5 people because they tresspassed on your land? If the act actually ever took place would it really be worth the possibility of 5 life sentances because someone might have shot a deer on your land. Even if you "got off" the legal expesnsenses just don't seem justified to me when all you have to do is call the Sheriff, DNR, etc. But like I said earlier, thousands of dollars in fines and legal fee's doesn't seem worth some extra walleye either!

Mike


----------



## Procraft180 (Apr 10, 2008)

I apologize for the rude comments, yes i didn't mean it in that way. I have known some good amish people and do not wish that upon anyone, and I truly do apologize for the comment. It was not intended to come out that way. But i have some high frustration towards some of them for personal reasons but not towards them as a group.


----------

